
CMU Discrete Math Placement Exam [pdf] - georgecmu
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~pattis/15-1XX/homepages/advising/mail/21-127Placement.pdf
======
reversecs
At first look some questions may seem tricky but with some thought I was able
to refresh my memory. I think a few hours of studying would make this no
problem for most people who've graduated and haven't touched the content in
awhile.

------
ccccccmu
Honestly this is pretty easy compared to taking concepts...

